# Please delete



## DungeonMaester (Apr 27, 2007)

Edit. Never mind, please delete.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, and disregard this post.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 29, 2007)

Heeheehee


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

The hive infects another thread. We haven't done this in awhile.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

But...you can't delete history!

If everything that was ceases to be, then everything that is will never have happened.

Or something like that.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...you can't delete history!
> 
> If everything that was ceases to be, then everything that is will never have happened.
> 
> Or something like that.



Now all we need is Dog Moon. Welcome to the hive light.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...you can't delete history!



Never trust a heckler!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...you can't delete history!
> 
> If everything that was ceases to be, then everything that is will never have happened.
> 
> Or something like that.



Isn't that a bit like Vuja De?  The feeling of not yet being here before, again?


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 29, 2007)

Ya'know, there are probably pieces of history which might be better of deleted, but I don't think it matters when all it takes up is a couple of Kilobytes.


----------



## megamania (Apr 29, 2007)

This site will be history.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> This site will be history.



This site *is* history!


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This site *is* history!




QFT.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Never trust a heckler!





Actually, it's...



			
				Heckler's Sig said:
			
		

> C'est Hay: Now, Gentlemen! What is the first rule of the theatre?
> Thug: Uh..."No smoking in the auditorium?"
> C'est Hay: "Never let a heckler get the last word!"
> 
> The Heckler #5


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, it's...



Heckler's sig, paraphrased.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler's sig, paraphrased.




Well, yeah, but you can trust me though...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, but you can trust me though...



Why should I?


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why should I?





Why shouldn't you?


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why shouldn't you?



You know you can't trust a heckler.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know you can't trust a heckler.




LIES!


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> LIES!



A heckler told me. So who is the liar me or the heckler? If it's the heckler then it just proves my point.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> A heckler told me. So who is the liar me or the heckler? If it's the heckler then it just proves my point.




In that case it would have to be you then, wouldn't it?


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> In that case it would have to be you then, wouldn't it?



I don't lie.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 29, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't lie.




Of course you do.  You keep posting and yet you're offline.  That's a lie right there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Of course you do.  You keep posting and yet you're offline.  That's a lie right there.



No, its not. Its stealth mode. Perfect for lurking and not letting people know you are online.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Of course you do.  You keep posting and yet you're offline.  That's a lie right there.



I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 29, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, its not. Its stealth mode. Perfect for lurking and not letting people know you are online.



Or stalking Fru.


----------



## Heckler (Apr 30, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or stalking Fru.




Or lying.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 30, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> Or lying.




Or lying about stalking Fru?


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2007)

Wait, why are people stalking Fru?


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait, why are people stalking Fru?



I have nothing better to do. I was bored.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 30, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait, why are people stalking Fru?




Wait, I thought our saying we were stalking him was a lie?

Or was it a lie when we said we weren't stalking him?  I'm so confused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or stalking Fru.



You were watching me reorganize my shelves today?


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2007)

RUN FRU!  RUN!




PS   The book on the second shelf, third from the left belongs on the top shelf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> RUN FRU!  RUN!
> 
> PS   The book on the second shelf, third from the left belongs on the top shelf.



Just checked. Its exactly where it belongs.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 30, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> RUN FRU!  RUN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh so that was you?  I was enjoying myself by watching the person watching Fru.  You were frantically pointing at some book and I was trying to figure out what was going on.

Hold on, trying to avoid someone who appears to be spying on me.

Uh oh, I think I hit him a little too hard.  Got to go.


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just checked. Its exactly where it belongs.





Aeson must've moved then.  He said he might.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Uh oh, I think I hit him a little too hard.  Got to go.



Darn right you did.

_*chases after Dog Moon with a spade*_


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh so that was you?  I was enjoying myself by watching the person watching Fru.  You were frantically pointing at some book and I was trying to figure out what was going on.
> 
> Hold on, trying to avoid someone who appears to be spying on me.
> 
> Uh oh, I think I hit him a little too hard.  Got to go.




My mind is going.  I'm thinking of the movie 10 where everyone is watching everyone with telescopes and Stakeout and also Men Working (that bad Emilio and Charlie movie).


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darn right you did.
> 
> _*chases after Dog Moon with a spade*_




the violence!


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darn right you did.
> 
> _*chases after Dog Moon with a spade*_




Wait, if Fru was outside spying on my spying on Mega, who exactly was Mega spying on inside Fru's house at the bookshelf?


----------



## megamania (Apr 30, 2007)

The Mushroom guy?



one of JVN1's Clones?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, if Fru was outside spying on my spying on Mega, who exactly was Mega spying on inside Fru's house at the bookshelf?



Prolly my dad.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You were watching me reorganize my shelves today?



Yep. I didn't know you went by color and alphabetical. I do also. We were meant to be.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh so that was you?  I was enjoying myself by watching the person watching Fru.  You were frantically pointing at some book and I was trying to figure out what was going on.
> 
> Hold on, trying to avoid someone who appears to be spying on me.
> 
> Uh oh, I think I hit him a little too hard.  Got to go.



Ouch. Don't slap me so hard next time.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Aeson must've moved then.  He said he might.......



Me and my stealthy stalky moves.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Here we go again ... and again ... and again ....


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here we go again ... and again ... and again ....



Welcome to the party. Jump in the pool. The water is just right.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Fungus don't swim


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darn right you did.
> 
> _*chases after Dog Moon with a spade*_



 What about the other three suits?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fungus don't swim



 Yeah, lack of appendages does that.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, lack of appendages does that.



Also they tend to soak up water like a sponge. I think that makes it hard to swim.


----------



## Mycanid (Apr 30, 2007)

Not all of them ... not by any means. 

It IS true, of course, that they grow better when there is more moisture about. 

But we like nice, humid, drizzly days with alternating misty rain and warm weather. Most of us do, anyway.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep. I didn't know you went by color and alphabetical. I do also. We were meant to be.



Sorry to rain on your parade, but I do *not* sort by color.
I sort by publisher name, then alphabetical.



Anyway, Aurora owns my heart. I gave it to her so that not even death could stop me from protecting her. 

Long live Empress Aurora!


----------



## Aeson (Apr 30, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to rain on your parade, but I do *not* sort by color.
> I sort by publisher name, then alphabetical.
> 
> 
> ...



Good you're a little too hairy for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good you're a little too hairy for me.



Not as hairy as my late grandfather though.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 1, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome to the party. Jump in the pool. The water is just right.




Fru has a pool?  Sweet.

Unfortunately, I can't see it from my position.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fru has a pool?  Sweet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't see it from my position.



Yup. It's in the back yard. Next to the wetbar and covered patio.

_*mixes a martini for himself*_


----------



## dragonhead (May 1, 2007)

i am having major deja vu here.


----------



## Aeson (May 1, 2007)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> i am having major deja vu here.



Did we invade one of your threads?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2007)

dragonhead said:
			
		

> i am having major deja vu here.



 Again?


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fru has a pool?  Sweet.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't see it from my position.



Half of the people in AZ have a pool.   I would too if I lived there. Of course, that also probably means more children drown there than anywhere else.


----------



## Aeson (May 1, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Half of the people in AZ have a pool.   I would too if I lived there. Of course, that also probably means more children drown there than anywhere else.



Aren't you a ray of sunshine today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 1, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aren't you a ray of sunshine today.



Thats my empress!


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid doesn't want any pools or oceans or whatnot. Phooey!


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to rain on your parade, but I do *not* sort by color.
> I sort by publisher name, then alphabetical.
> 
> 
> ...





FRU is a Lich!  He is in servitude with the possibly evil queen of the hive.   RUN! RUN!


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Half of the people in AZ have a pool.   I would too if I lived there. Of course, that also probably means more children drown there than anywhere else.




well ain't we being negative today.....  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> FRU is a Lich!  He is in servitude with the possibly evil queen of the hive.   RUN! RUN!



Sounds about right. You'll never know her true evilness. She will kill you before you know she is killing you.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Hmm ... now I am beginning to wonder about her coming out to Cali to watch me eat my head.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... now I am beginning to wonder about her coming out to Cali to watch me eat my head.



Fru doesn't realize how evil she is. His detect evil ability is being blocked. Heed my warning. She will be the end of you. First your head then an arm or two.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru doesn't realize how evil she is. His detect evil ability is being blocked. Heed my warning. She will be the end of you. First your head then an arm or two.




Never fear! For my infallible plan has that possibility covered and I will be completely safe!   

Muwahahaha....


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never fear! For my infallible plan has that possibility covered and I will be completely safe!
> 
> Muwahahaha....



As long as you read the warning on the label. I can not be held responsible.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

The label?    Uhh ... what label?

Pulls out his Palm Pilot to see if he has any record of a label.... Hmm.... Nope. No label.

I think, sir Aeson, that your shipping work is getting to your head and entering too much into your daily reality!


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Perhaps an all-expenses paid vacation to the Carribean would be a nice vacation for a while, eh? You'd probably like that.   

Hmm. I wonder if there are any Carribeans here in EW you could meet up with and say hello to?  :\


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Maybe you could even travel on a pirate ship for a while eh? You'd probably like that!


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

I nice vacation would be good. I couldn't leave the store that long. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

I would just be happy with going home right now. I can't. I have to stay until 6.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I nice vacation would be good. I couldn't leave the store that long. Thanks anyway.




Maybe I could come and fill in for you for a weekend!    I have worked in a shipping dept. for years now and am familiar with both UPS and USPS.

Fed Ex and DHL can't be THAT hard to learn ... umm ... can they?


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Hmm ... just a minute. If I filled in for you who would fill in for me here? I got NO replacement here at ALL.

An unexpected wrench in the plan.

Maybe JDVN1 could send some of his clones to you for training!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I nice vacation would be good. I couldn't leave the store that long. Thanks anyway.



Hire help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 2, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> FRU is a Lich!  He is in servitude with the possibly evil queen of the hive.   RUN! RUN!



No, I'm not undead.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe I could come and fill in for you for a weekend!    I have worked in a shipping dept. for years now and am familiar with both UPS and USPS.
> 
> Fed Ex and DHL can't be THAT hard to learn ... umm ... can they?



Not all that hard. 

It's ok. The new shaped based pricing for USPS will be a pain. I haven't even started learning it and I have less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Aurora (May 2, 2007)

I am not evil. I am neutral.


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hire help.



Can't afford to pay myself. How will I hire someone? The trip to the NC game day put a huge dent in the pockets.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not all that hard.
> 
> It's ok. The new shaped based pricing for USPS will be a pain. I haven't even started learning it and I have less than 2 weeks.




This is interesting. I'd not heard of that yet. Hmm. I wonder how it will be implemented into on-line shipping costs for strange shaped items? Likely just "flat rates" (no pun intended, of course!) or something like that.  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not evil. I am neutral.



Neutral evil


----------



## Aeson (May 2, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This is interesting. I'd not heard of that yet. Hmm. I wonder how it will be implemented into on-line shipping costs for strange shaped items? Likely just "flat rates" (no pun intended, of course!) or something like that.  :\



One of the shapes is flat. There is parcel and I can't remember what the other shape is. Everything will fit in one of the three categories.


----------



## Mycanid (May 2, 2007)

One of three categories?   

Flat is one (letters and envelopes up to a certain width?), the other is parcel (whatever that means - a box?), and the other is probably "anything not fitting into the other two categories" ... at least if I second guess the P.O. rightly.  :\  What a drag. [Sigh....]


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Neutral evil



Not-uh. I am far from selfish. I am neutral neutral to neutral-good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not-uh. I am far from selfish. I am neutral neutral to neutral-good.



You should take The Test.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One of three categories?
> 
> Flat is one (letters and envelopes up to a certain width?), the other is parcel (whatever that means - a box?), and the other is probably "anything not fitting into the other two categories" ... at least if I second guess the P.O. rightly.  :\  What a drag. [Sigh....]



Post office wants to put guys like me out of business.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not-uh. I am far from selfish. I am neutral neutral to neutral-good.



Ok. That argument convinced me. You're such a great debater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. That argument convinced me. You're such a great debater.



I thought she was a great Aurator, whoops, Orator.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought she was a great Aurator, whoops, Orator.



Bad Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bad Fru.



Yeah, I get that.


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You should take The Test.



I already did!


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I already did!



What was the results?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What was the results?



Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> What was the results?



Good: 31
Neutral: 36
Evil: -5.9

SEE! Not evil!


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good: 31
> Neutral: 36
> Evil: -5.9
> 
> SEE! Not evil!



Never mind. Best not said.


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Never mind. Best not said.



spill!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good: 31
> Neutral: 36
> Evil: -5.9
> 
> SEE! Not evil!



You left out the Chaos entry.  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> spill!



Trust me.


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You left out the Chaos entry.  :\



Lawful: 21.4
Neutral: 26.1
Chaotic: 10.8


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lawful: 21.4
> Neutral: 26.1
> Chaotic: 10.8



Thanks.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

So she is true neutral.


----------



## Aurora (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> So she is true neutral.



but leaning towards the lawful good side   




Of course, ask me tomorrow and that could change.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> but leaning towards the lawful good side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mood swings. Gotta love em.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Half of the people in AZ have a pool.   I would too if I lived there. Of course, that also probably means more children drown there than anywhere else.




Woah.  Read that wrong until Megas post.  Thought you said 'means more children DOWN there'.  Was thinking that there was a lot of 'action' going on in those pools, if you know what I mean and I think that you do.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah.  Read that wrong until Megas post.  Thought you said 'means more children DOWN there'.  Was thinking that there was a lot of 'action' going on in those pools, if you know what I mean and I think that you do.



I think the action is about the same. Hot weather and skimpy clothes in the south. In the north cold weather keeps people inside and they get bored easy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the action is about the same. Hot weather and skimpy clothes in the south. In the north cold weather keeps people inside and they get bored easy.



Its a win-win situation!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its a win-win situation!




Not really because we don't get to see all those hot girls in the skimpy outfits up here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not really because we don't get to see all those hot girls in the skimpy outfits up here.



I meant the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not really because we don't get to see all those hot girls in the skimpy outfits up here.



I do.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 3, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do.




Well, we do in the spring/summer/little bit of fall, which is definitely nice.  Man, I LOVE summer her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I LOVE summer her.



her?


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> her?



Would you prefer he like summer hes?


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought she was a great Aurator, whoops, Orator.




Booooooo....  :\


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Boy, am I staying outta THIS one ... you mammals.


----------



## megamania (May 3, 2007)

Dragonlance

Forgotten Realms

Eberron



Night Below covers them all.


----------



## Aeson (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy, am I staying outta THIS one ... you mammals.



Good idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 3, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy, am I staying outta THIS one ... you mammals.



They do it like they do on the Discovery Channel!


----------



## Mycanid (May 3, 2007)

Hmm ... I wonder why the thread has not been deleted yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I wonder why the thread has not been deleted yet?



Pointless banter!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pointless banter!




Hmm ... seems fairly pointed to me at times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... seems fairly pointed to me at times.



Occasionally. But its all good!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Btw Fru ... I should thank you. You are one of the main villains who assist me in building up my post count.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Why delete it. It's being used. No rules about a thread staying on topic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw Fru ... I should thank you. You are one of the main villains who assist me in building up my post count.



Hey, no prob. All our talk has helped to solidify a friendship in my opinion. I'd love to be able to meet you someday.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why delete it. It's being used. No rules about a thread staying on topic.




Isn't the topic for a mod to delete the thread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Isn't the topic for a mod to delete the thread?



Indeed. 

But, this isn't thie first time a Please Delete thread has been infected by the hivemind.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

AND another thread, and another, and another....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AND another thread, and another, and another....



Yeah, and those too.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, no prob. All our talk has helped to solidify a friendship in my opinion. I'd love to be able to meet you someday.



You don't want to meet me?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> But, this isn't thie first time a Please Delete thread has been infected by the hivemind.



We'll get bored and the thread will die.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> We'll get bored and the thread will die.



Maybe. Or maybe it'll thrive and become the new hive.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Hmm ... but isn't that the way of all flesh? [the fungus goes into philosophical mode ever so briefly]


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe. Or maybe it'll thrive and become the new hive.




Now THAT I had not considered....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THAT I had not considered....  :\



Yep, its a scary thought alright!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Say ... I got a question. Who is your (this is to anyone) favorite mod?

I think that for me it would be Hypersmurf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think that for me it would be Hypersmurf.



He was bitten by a radioactive mod, so he's my fave too!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

To be honest though ... Hypersmurf is the only one who has ever spoken with me, so that might be part of it.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

I'm my favorite mod.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm my favorite mod.



Moderator, not mod as an acronym.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Moderator, not mod as an acronym.



Who says I'm not a moderator? I'm one on another board.


----------



## jonesy (May 4, 2007)

Please delete, implores the thread.
Lost in space, inconsequent.
Naval guns, now launching lead.
Look at that, a broken tread.
Now crazy talk, a thoroughbred.
My foot in mouth, no golden bed.
Who made the snow, a sheep well fed.
Are you insane, no, only Fred.
What does that mean, in the shed.
Empty now, of whole wheat bread.
Behind you now, a white axe head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who says I'm not a moderator? I'm one on another board.



I am _*quite*_ sure Myc meant EnWorld moderator then.


----------



## Heckler (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe. Or maybe it'll thrive and become the new hive.




Until a redneck comes along and throws a trailer hitch at it and then burns it all up.

OH THE BEEMANITY!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you prefer he like summer hes?




Nope, definitely.  Don't prefer winter hes either.  Or any other kind of hes for that matter.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> But, this isn't thie first time a Please Delete thread has been infected by the hivemind.




And it certainly won't be the last!

*haha, almost put ? instead of !*


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Please delete, implores the thread.
> Lost in space, inconsequent.
> Naval guns, now launching lead.
> Look at that, a broken tread.
> ...




Hmm ... more poetry. This reminds me of Edward Lear.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope, definitely.  Don't prefer winter hes either.  Or any other kind of hes for that matter.



You make me laugh DM


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Well, well, well! Good morning ma'am!


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Wow Mycanid. You really are working on passing me up arent you! LOL Got a lot of free time on your hands or what?! I am starting to drift away from being on the computer as much, so I won't be posting near as often. I just feel guilty as I look at all the work around my house that needs to be done and I am sitting here. :\ Of course, now that I have dropped a few sites from my daily surfing, that will cut my time on the computer signifigantly right there.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

and a good morning to you as well


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

No worries ma'am ... you DO have a child coming and all, so it is expected that you will be busy elsewhere. 

I work on a computer all day much of the time, and to check in here is not hard.

You are okay, yes? (I mean with the kid and all - no probs?)


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries ma'am ... you DO have a child coming and all, so it is expected that you will be busy elsewhere.
> 
> I work on a computer all day much of the time, and to check in here is not hard.
> 
> You are okay, yes? (I mean with the kid and all - no probs?)



There were some recent things my doctor was worried about, but further tests came out normal. So, it is all good. We had another ultrasound yesterday. There are alot of things they like to look at in an ultrasound and with the way he was facing last time they couldn't get a good look at his heart (4 chambers, aorta, etc) or a good look at his face. So, this time he was facing eactly the right way and they got a good look at everything and they took measurements of the head, femur, abdomen etc to make sure he is growing correctly, and everything looked great. He measured at 24 weeks which is spot on. I was a little worried because I stil haven't been able to gain any weight (despite having a big belly lol), but he is healthy. He weights approx 1.25 pounds and is over a foot long. Not that you probably wanted to know all of this. LOL


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

No ma'am ... believe it or not that's exACTly the kind of report I was hoping for. 

The process you mammals create offspring simply amazes me sometimes. Much more complicated than my kind, and yet somehow much more beautiful....

[The fungus pauses for thought....]

Well, such is our lot. I am very happy for you both! (That is - you and D'Shai.)

And the name of the little fella is going to be ______ ? Or are you telling yet?   

Hmm ... for all I know you already told me and I forgot.  :\  *SIGH* Old age is no fun.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

So far, we have decided on Korbin Patrick. Patricia was dshai's mom's name, so the middle name is for her.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Korbin? Hmm ... I am unfamiliar with that name. Is it a family name too?

Patrick, of course, I know.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Korbin is a variant of Corbin. It means Raven in Latin. We just wanted a good "K" name that went with Patrick. Mosy "K" names are taken in dshai's family ("K" names are a family tradition), so Korbin is what we liked the best.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Corbin! Of course. Shoulda known from the old "Twa corbies" song.

Crow eh? I had an old DnD character named that!    Actually I ripped the name off from a campy tv-film-flick called "Hawk the Slayer". Crow was an elf who shot 4xfaster than Legolas    ... at least in relation of movie-to-movie visual performance.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Korbin is a variant of Corbin. It means Raven in Latin. We just wanted a good "K" name that went with Patrick. Mosy "K" names are taken in dshai's family ("K" names are a family tradition), so Korbin is what we liked the best.



Seems selfish to me. What if you wanted a "J" name? You have one "K" already.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Corbin! Of course. Shoulda known from the old "Twa corbies" song.
> 
> Crow eh? I had an old DnD character named that!    Actually I ripped the name off from a campy tv-film-flick called "Hawk the Slayer". Crow was an elf who shot 4xfaster than Legolas    ... at least in relation of movie-to-movie visual performance.



I think I've heard of 'Hawk the Slayer'. I don't think I've seen it.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Seems selfish to me. What if you wanted a "J" name? You have one "K" already.



Dshai was fine with us doing a "J" name. Actually, if it was a girl it would have been an "A" name (Abigail) because of how much I like it. We talked about Jacob Patrick, but I liked Korbin better.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I've heard of 'Hawk the Slayer'. I don't think I've seen it.




You haven't missed much!   

BUT it is one of the great "camp" fantasy films of the early 80's. Heck, it even has Jack Palance as the bad guy!


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai was fine with us doing a "J" name. Actually, if it was a girl it would have been an "A" name (Abigail) because of how much I like it. We talked about Jacob Patrick, but I liked Korbin better.




Ahh ... Abigail. 

I always thought "Abbey" was a great nickname for a kid.

But not if it is a boy.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... Abigail.
> 
> I always thought "Abbey" was a great nickname for a kid.
> 
> But not if it is a boy.



Abner?


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You haven't missed much!
> 
> BUT it is one of the great "camp" fantasy films of the early 80's. Heck, it even has Jack Palance as the bad guy!



Is that the one where the guy had the triblade sword? The two outer blades could be shot at range.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Abner?



No thanks.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> No thanks.



I didn't like it either. I was coming up with a name to use Abbey for.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is that the one where the guy had the triblade sword? The two outer blades could be shot at range.




No ... I have a vague recollection of what you are talking about, but it wasn't that one.... Hmm.  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... I have a vague recollection of what you are talking about, but it wasn't that one.... Hmm.  :\



I want to say it is called 'Sword and Sorcery'.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to say it is called 'Sword and Sorcery'.




I thought it was deathstalker.


Edit: nope, just look it up, it was Sword and the Sorcerer. http://www.eccentric-cinema.com/cult_movies/sword_sorcerer.htm


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought it was deathstalker.
> 
> 
> Edit: nope, just look it up, it was Sword and the Sorcerer. http://www.eccentric-cinema.com/cult_movies/sword_sorcerer.htm




I was close. I remember seeing it when I was a kid.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was close. I remember seeing it when I was a kid.



 Me too, I remember wanting one of those swords too.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too, I remember wanting one of those swords too.



Yeah I liked the sword also. Then I saw the one The Kurgan had in Highlander. That was a nice sword.


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah I liked the sword also. Then I saw the one The Kurgan had in Highlander. That was a nice sword.




The first one or the pull apart and store in a case version?


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Always kinda preferred Ramirez's sword.


----------



## Aurora (May 4, 2007)

I like swords.


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first one or the pull apart and store in a case version?



I liked the one he pulled apart. It always more sense than just pulling it out of your coat.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked the one he pulled apart. It always more sense than just pulling it out of your coat.




I always thought keeping those things under your trenchcoat would be so ... _uncomfortable_.  :\


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like swords.



Not gonna say it. Not gonna say it.


----------



## Heckler (May 4, 2007)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not gonna say it. Not gonna say it.




SAY IT!  SAY IT!  SAY IT!


----------



## Aeson (May 4, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> SAY IT!  SAY IT!  SAY IT!



Nope. Can't make me.


----------



## Mycanid (May 4, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> SAY IT!  SAY IT!  SAY IT!




HECKLER!   

What a pleasure to see you! I was wondering if you were going to show up.


----------



## Heckler (May 4, 2007)

I comes and I goes like the wind...woosh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Korbin? Hmm ... I am unfamiliar with that name. Is it a family name too?



Don't your read Superman comins? Corbin is also the real name of Metallo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Yeep! Busy thread.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 5, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> You make me laugh DM




I try.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 5, 2007)

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like swords.




WELCOME TO CORNERIA!!!


----------



## Mycanid (May 5, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't your read Superman comins? Corbin is also the real name of Metallo.




Haven't read 'em in a LONG time....


----------



## sedarfaery (May 5, 2007)

Heckler said:
			
		

> I comes and I goes like the wind...woosh!



A pegasus steed?


----------

